# Aufklärung von Aussagen zur Sicherheitstechnik



## nikraym (8 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

wer kann mir bei der Aufklärung folgender Aussagen helfen, in welcher Norm ich dazu etwas finde.
Die Aussagen sind aus dem Sirius Safety Integrated Applikation Manual 2005:

1) Manueller Start, Überwachter Start von Sicherheitsschaltgeräten

Der manuelle Start ist bis Kat.3 nach EN954-1 (ISO 13849-1) für eine Not-Halt Einrichtung zulässig. 

Der überwachte Start ist bei Kat.4 nach EN954-1 (ISO 13849-1) für eine Not-Halt Einrichtung notwendig...

In der 13849-1 finde ich dazu nichts.:?:

2) Schutztürüberwachung mit Zuhaltung

Die Ansteuerung der Zuhaltung muss bis Kat 3 nach EN954-1 (13849-1) nicht sicherheitsgerichtet sein.

Hier finde ich ebenso nichts genaues in der 13849-1.:?:

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Klopfer (8 Dezember 2009)

Spontan fallen mir da EN 1037 und EN 1088 ein...

Die EN ISO 13849-1 sagt dazu nix.

Allerdings sagen beide Normen meines Wissens nichts über erforderliche Kategorien... aber ich kann sie auch nicht auswendig rezitieren 

Möglich wäre jedoch, dass die Aussagen aus C-Normen zusammengetragen sind... dann gleicht die Suche einer Nadel im Kabelhaufen....

Gruß

Alex


----------



## nikraym (9 Dezember 2009)

Danke für den Hinweis auf die beiden Normen.

Da die Aussagen von Siemens sind, kann man bestimmt einmal Siemens Service Request anfordern.
Denn pauschale Aussagen seitens Siemens bringen in der Konstruktion nichts.


----------



## Klopfer (13 Dezember 2009)

nikraym schrieb:


> 2) Schutztürüberwachung mit Zuhaltung
> 
> Die Ansteuerung der Zuhaltung muss bis Kat 3 nach EN954-1 (13849-1) nicht sicherheitsgerichtet sein.
> 
> Kann mir jemand helfen?



Jaja, manche Sachen müssen auch bei mir erst sacken :-/

Zuhaltung hast Du in zwei Geschmacksrichtungen:

1. Stromlos geschlossen
2. Stromlos geöffnet.

Variante 1 kommt zum Einsatz, wenn Deine Gefahrbringende Bewegung ein gezieltes Abbremsen braucht. Dann ist klar, bei Stromausfall trudelt die Bewegung weiter, also muss der Zugang bewusst erfolgen über eine manuelle Entriegelung.

Variante 2 eigentlich der Klassiker für prozessbedingte Verriegelungen. Ein Stromausfall brächte die gefahrbringenden Bewegungen auch rasch zum Stillstand, aber ich will nicht, dass jeder Depp einfach die Tür aufreisst, oder die Vibration eines vorbeifahrenden Staplers eine Störung auslöst.

Ich würde Variante 2 nicht empfehlen, wenn ein Stromausfall zu einer gefahrbringenden Situation führen würde. Außerdem bringt es noch einen kleinen Vorteil. Die Verriegelung ist automatisch zwangsläufig in Kraft und muss somit nicht angesteuert werden! Somit entfällt die Bewertung!

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Safety (13 Dezember 2009)

nikraym schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer kann mir bei der Aufklärung folgender Aussagen helfen, in welcher Norm ich dazu etwas finde.
> Die Aussagen sind aus dem Sirius Safety Integrated Applikation Manual 2005:
> ...


 
Hallo,
in der 13849-1 wird die Manuelle Rückstellfunktion beschrieben. Punkt 5.2.2 
eine Forderung darin lautet:
- *- **darf nur erfolgen durch das Loslassen des Antriebselements in seiner betätigten *
*(Ein)Position.*
Dies bedeutet es ist ein Überwachte Rückstellfunktion da der Taster auf einen Negativen Puls überwacht wird ein hängen bleiben des Tasters wird erkannt!
Eine Abstufung der Maßnahme anhand der Gefahr ist mir nicht bekannt.

Zuhaltung siehe EN 1088 Punkt 3.3 Verriegelte trennende Schutzeinrichtung mit Zuhaltung
Hier steht das die Zuhaltung solange aufrecht erhalten bleiben muss bis die Gefahr nicht mehr besteht. Ist ja auch die Funktion der Zuhaltung und in der 13849 steht die Zuhaltung unter den Sicherheitsfunktionen, also muss wenn das Fehlerhafte öffnen einer Zuhaltung eine Gefahr darstellt dieses auch sicherheitsgerichtet geschehen. 
Beispiel:
Eine Säge die einen sehr langen Nachlauf hat, die Zuhaltung wird geöffnet über einen SPS Ausgang der nicht sicher ist auf diese SPS geht dann ein unsicheres Signal für den Stillstand.
Wenn hier ein Fehlerauftritt geht die Tür auf was in diesem Falle ein Gefahr darstellt.

Wird jetzt aber ein sicherer Stillstandswächter eingebaut, der dem geforderten PLr entspricht und hinter den SPS Ausgang geschaltet wird, ist dies, entsprechend der 13849, eine SIFU und muss auch so bewertet werden. Auch hier wird nicht nach Architektur unterschieden die ergibt sich aus der Risikobeurteilung.


----------



## nikraym (15 Dezember 2009)

Hallo vielen Dank für die Antworten,

aber ich muss meine Fragen einmal etwas weiter führen. 

@Safety

zu 1) 
Ja, ich kenne diesen Punkt der Norm (ob ich ihn verstehe, sei dahingestellt), aber es steht nirgens etwas von einem manuellen Start bis Kat 3 und einem überwachten Start ab Kat 4. Wobei ja letzteres sicher der Manipulationssicherheit dient?!?

zu 2)
Das eine Zuhaltung solange zuhalten muss, bis die gefahrbringende Bewegung gestoppt ist, versteht sich von selbst. (Obwohl, manchmal stelle ich mir schon die Frage wieso man eine Zuhaltung zum Personenschutz braucht. Das man nicht in eine drehende Maschine fasst, verbietet ja schon der gesunde Menschenverstand)



> Wird jetzt aber ein sicherer Stillstandswächter eingebaut, der dem geforderten PLr entspricht und hinter den SPS Ausgang geschaltet wird, ist dies, entsprechend der 13849, eine SIFU und muss auch so bewertet werden.


 
Genau das ist eines der Probleme vor denen ich stehe. Wie bewertet man diese SIFU "Zuhaltung solange Drehzahl > 0". Was bedeutet "Für Kat 3 muss die SF nicht sicherheitsgerichtet sein"?
Eine! Zuhaltung ist auch bei Verwendung des Stillstandswächters schlussendlich immer einkanalig (ein Betätiger). Das man einen Fehlerausschluss "Betätigerbruch" machen kann, will ich mal außen vor lassen, da dies nicht immer geht.
Ich habe aber bisher nie ein SF-Beispiel gesehen, wo z.B. eine Kat3/Kat4 Zuhaltung mit zwei Zuhaltungen realisiert ist. Ich sehe immer nur eine Sicherheitszuhaltung und einen separaten Positionsschalter.



> Auch hier wird nicht nach Architektur unterschieden die ergibt sich aus der Risikobeurteilung.


 Ich verstehe diesen Satz nicht. Wenn die Risikobeurteilung ergibt, dass ein PLr "d" für die Zuhaltung notwendig ist, dann hat jeder Konstrukteur doch seine Freiheitsgrade mit welcher Architektur er die SF bzw. Subsysteme realisiert. Hauptsache mind. PLr=PL. Leider mache ich keine Risikobeurteilung, sondern unsere Maschinenbauer. Was genau tiefgründig dahinter steckt, weiß ich momentan nicht.


----------



## Safety (16 Dezember 2009)

nikraym schrieb:


> Hallo vielen Dank für die Antworten,
> 
> aber ich muss meine Fragen einmal etwas weiter führen.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo, 
zu 1) wie geschrieben, ist mir nicht bekannt wo eine solche Abstufung nach Architektur stehen sollte! Frage doch mal bei Siemens wo das geschrieben stehen soll! Die 13849 schreibt da was Eindeutiges dazu. Eventuell gibt es eine C-Norm die so was zulässt, da gibt es aber sehr viele.

Zu 2) Auch hier, wo sollte das stehen, Du machst eine Risikoanalyse und dann bewertest Du das Risiko dadurch ergibt sich bei einer technischen Schutzmassnahme der PLr und dann muss Du deine Sifu entsprechend aufbauen und auch berechnen. Die Zuhaltung hat z.B. einen B10D wert. Wo und warum sollte da ein Unterschied sein bei KAT3 oder 4 Architektur! 
Natürlich kann der Aufbau bei PLc anders sein als bei PLe.


----------

